# Mr. Morejohn and the Plumb Bow



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow, that is a pronounced bow! I've never really ridden in a powered boat with a bow like that; I assume there would be a slight learning curve with respect to driving one in any kind of slop.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The bow looks similar to the Ankona Native


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I could use some education here. What are the benefits to a bow shape like this? 
I'm guessing Bow Steer is an obvious drawback.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm certainly not the guy to be educating anybody, but here's the thread where the design is discussed in more detail.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-skiff-design.48526/


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice portrait of Chris!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Bow looks great on paper and I’m sure on the water, but am I the only one that thinks it looks ugly as hell?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

It's different for sure. I'm not sure what to think of it, but I wouldn't call it ugly. Looks kind of like a racing sailboat bow. I'm reserving my judgement (not that anyone is waiting for it) until I see it on the water. One specific thing I thought could improve the aesthetics was doing something to make the bow eye less prominent — maybe recessing it somehow? Kind of hoping I can talk Piranha into letting me shoot some pics when they get it on the water...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Makes me think they took some old sailboat design and made it a skiff. Ugly. But hey, he is into sailing.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It’s just what people are used to. I’m sure the straight sheer lines of all current flats boats were considered hideous when they first came out too. A lot of designers still think they are. If it works and you don’t have to look at it while you’re using the boat, who cares?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

From the linked post (slightly edited):

"The plumb bow is designed in to add buoyancy forward when tarpon fishing in deep water in wind. I also feel it aids in polling because of the added longer waterline. ... ...BUT under power at speed in inexperienced hands, a skiff going with the wrong trim might give you a lesson in the right sea. It’s just a matter of trim. ... ...All Skiff bows are out of the water when running except when going into good chop. This skiff will eat it up in these conditions."

Like all hull features, it appears plumb bows bring both benefits and shortcomings. You have to learn how to work with them. Based on the Mr. Morejohn's words, if you plow the bow of this hull in a stern quartering sea, you might regret it.

Nate


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> From the linked post (slightly edited):
> 
> "The plumb bow is designed in to add buoyancy forward when tarpon fishing in deep water in wind. I also feel it aids in polling because of the added longer waterline. ... ...BUT under power at speed in inexperienced hands, a skiff going with the wrong trim might give you a lesson in the right sea. It’s just a matter of trim. ... ...All Skiff bows are out of the water when running except when going into good chop. This skiff will eat it up in these conditions."
> 
> ...


Reminds me of learning to drive my old catamaran. The ride was nothing short of amazing in certain conditions, but there was definitely a learning curve.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> From the linked post (slightly edited):
> 
> "The plumb bow is designed in to add buoyancy forward when tarpon fishing in deep water in wind. I also feel it aids in polling because of the added longer waterline. ... ...BUT under power at speed in inexperienced hands, a skiff going with the wrong trim might give you a lesson in the right sea. It’s just a matter of trim. ... ...All Skiff bows are out of the water when running except when going into good chop. This skiff will eat it up in these conditions."
> 
> ...


That is exactly right. I have a Native SUV 17 and eats the chop upwind. Downwind in swells, you have to find the sweet spot of speed and trim or you will regret it. 

@bryson, when I picked up my boat from Ankona, when they found out I was a sailor, Erin said, "Oh, then we don't have to talk to you about bow steering."


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

zthomas said:


> I had the unexpected pleasure of meeting Chris Morejohn in the Piranha booth at the Miami show, where he was talking about his new design. I know it has been discussed at exhausting length here already, so I won't rehash the details. It was cool to see in person, though. The plumb bow is very, very distinctive — even more so than in the drawings. The cockpit is also remarkably deep, and the volume under the forward deck is just massive. This particular boat was clearly thrown together for the show, at least from the rubrail up. Hull looked good. It will be interesting to see a more finished version.
> View attachment 23496


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Zthomas,
Nice to meet you. How did you make me look so thin in the photograph?
The show was fun watching all the looks at this new designs bow. The owner of Piranha Boatworks and his crew are great people. They are new to the flats Skiff market but not to building boats. Mike Held the owner asked for my current thinking of what would be a good flats Skiff for today. This is my vision.
The plumb bow .... that is a perpendicular stem line has been used in many different types of rowing, paddling, big and small power vessels and of course sail boats for over a century. It’s not new. What is new is how the rest of the Skiff is designed along with it.
In today’s sailing world and in the in crowd of cutting edge performance power boats this bow is the norm. My design has incorporated it for Reserve bouancy when fishing on the bow in big chop. This bow will not dig in because it is very full forward. When and if running in big seas, say 4-6’ down wind or at an angle all you have do do is trim your engine up a bit if needed. That’s the cool thing about outboard skiffs, you can do this if you have sea sense. In a sailboat it’s different as you are being pushed along by the wind. These bows are just fantastic in a sea. Really stops the pitching you get with over hanging bows. I have stretched my past bows as far forward as I could with my past clients, and partners. Mike gave me free reign.
Now does she look like A normal Skiff of today? I sure as hell hope not. This is a design for total practical use first and not looking cool in flat lake water, and on a trailer last.
In a few days I will have videos of her running along and all the usual stuff for the Skiff world to see.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I like it Chris. I’ve often wondered why so many 18’ skiffs end up having a 14’ waterline due to the bow design. Seems that would really handicap the way they track when poling and row. Very few people row anymore in FL, but I really enjoy it, and it is surprisingly efficient.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Reminds me of the old Johnson skiffs. They get the job done just fine.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Morejohn said:


> The plumb bow .... that is a perpendicular stem line has been used in many different types of rowing, paddling, big and small power vessels and of course sail boats for over a century. It’s not new. What is new is how the rest of the Skiff is designed along with it.
> In today’s sailing world and in the in crowd of cutting edge performance power boats this bow is the norm. My design has incorporated it for Reserve bouancy when fishing on the bow in big chop. This bow will not dig in because it is very full forward. When and if running in big seas, say 4-6’ down wind or at an angle all you have do do is trim your engine up a bit if needed. That’s the cool thing about outboard skiffs, you can do this if you have sea sense. In a sailboat it’s different as you are being pushed along by the wind. These bows are just fantastic in a sea. Really stops the pitching you get with over hanging bows. I have stretched my past bows as far forward as I could with my past clients, and partners. Mike gave me free reign.
> Now does she look like A normal Skiff of today? I sure as hell hope not. This is a design for total practical use first and not looking cool in flat lake water, and on a trailer last.
> In a few days I will have videos of her running along and all the usual stuff for the Skiff world to see.


I reckon my question is this: given that we know the plumb bow adds buoyancy and presumably aids in tracking, and 99.9% of flats boats are fished from the bow and poled, why aren't all boats incorporating this design? What are the negatives of a plumb bow? I'm just trying to learn something here....


----------



## Little_Willy (Nov 12, 2014)

Go back to the Nova Scotia skins that Ted Williams brought to the Florida Keys in the late 60s


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Little_Willy said:


> Go back to the Nova Scotia skins that Ted Williams brought to the Florida Keys in the late 60s


Exactly! They were full and not as refined as what I am aiming for in at rest and slow speed use now.
As for pole positions question. If looking for today’s needs for optimal performance with out the need for old school classic looks then to me as long a waterline is best for craft that people need to pole along.
White water kayaks are not fun for long flat water paddleing. Great for rough water.
For today’s needs of more stuff this is the direction I will be heading in design for clients that want function over looks.
Remember, all my HB designs are almost 20years old. Nothing really new there. Most all the other Skiff designs out there today are rehashes of older designs. My currentdesigns of the past few years have refinements to hull shapes to hopefully make them a better all round Skiff.
I do have a client now that wants a totally great looking fast Skiff that will go 50 mph with 3 big guys. This Skiff will give up slow speed at rest quality’s for these needs. Seen soon here, but it will be built and sold in Abu Dhabi for the fly fishing Permit fishing market that is there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Exactly! They were full and not as refined as what I am aiming for in at rest and slow speed use now.
> As for pole positions question. If looking for today’s needs for optimal performance with out the need for old school classic looks then to me as long a waterline is best for craft that people need to pole along.
> White water kayaks are not fun for long flat water paddleing. Great for rough water.
> For today’s needs of more stuff this is the direction I will be heading in design for clients that want function over looks.
> ...


I like you more every time I hear you talk.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Chris is the man!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Pole Position said:


> I reckon my question is this: given that we know the plumb bow adds buoyancy and presumably aids in tracking, and 99.9% of flats boats are fished from the bow and poled, why aren't all boats incorporating this design? What are the negatives of a plumb bow? I'm just trying to learn something here....


I'll take a shot at this.

1.) The long bow/shorter water line is more forgiving of stupidity under high power. I learned to drive a boat with power trim and learned to play with the trim constantly based on the boats relation to the waves and wind to get the most speed, control and comfort. A lot of guys just never got it for some reason. They trim the motor down to get on plane and never touch the trim again. Now imagine guys like that with power tabs and a plumb bow. They might get by driving the bow down in most situations, but in bigger swells where the plumb bow allows for more lateral forces to be exerted on the bow, it can eat you up if you don't trim that bow up. Google "broaching in a following sea" and watch some videos. A long bow bounces and pounds going upwind, but it surfs better downwind.

2.) Many small boats (or molds) are designed around flat materials like composite panel, ply, planks and sheet aluminum. This has an influence, albeit arbitrary, on what we think a "modern" boat should look like. Due to the use of flat materials and the small size of the hulls, complex curves (cups and twists) are hard to achieve (strip building, kerf cutting and cold-molding allow for complex curves from flat stock, but they are more labor intensive techniques). A plumb bow almost always requires complex curves unless you make a slab-sided, hard-chined hull. A slab sided hull hard-chined is aesthetically unattractive to many people because it looks like a floating box and has little secondary stability, so they are usually fairly wide for their length. On the other hand, if you add 6" of flare to the sides of a 15" deep hull that is 40" across the bottom at the middle station, the sides intersect at the bow with a slope of about 11" rise over 15" of run if I remember properly unless you make some complex curves happen.

Nate


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

My boat has a plumb bow like this. 
It does several things that the traditional bow does not.

1. Bow steers like crazy when running downwind if there is a bigger than expected wave and you don't have time to get off the throttle/trim up. Always wear the kill switch. Chris' design probably runs better than mine, just saying what mine does.
2. Makes the planing surface longer so the boat requires less HP.
3. Adds serious bouancy to the bow and reduces draft. (my main reason for this design) Its easy to have 2 people on the bow without losing draft.
4. Gets the bow spray way farther forward and keeps you a little dryer.
5. Extra buoyancy helps keep the bow from scooping up water when anchored in rougher water. (Tarpon fishing)


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I'll take a shot at this.
> 
> 1.) The long bow/shorter water line is more forgiving of stupidity under high power. I learned to drive a boat with power trim and learned to play with the trim constantly based on the boats relation to the waves and wind to get the most speed, control and comfort. A lot of guys just never got it for some reason. They trim the motor down to get on plane and never touch the trim again. Now imagine guys like that with power tabs and a plumb bow. They might get by driving the bow down in most situations, but in bigger swells where the plumb bow allows for more lateral forces to be exerted on the bow, it can eat you up if you don't trim that bow up. Google "broaching in a following sea" and watch some videos. A long bow bounces and pounds going upwind, but it surfs better downwind.
> 
> ...


Nate, I agree with all you have stated except on the square box shape being stiff, or stable. 
First off my bow design has a by today’s standards a huge upper spray rail that will catch the bow being stuffed in a big sea with an unexperienced driver. Hopefully they will learn in the Bay. I always hated giving the wheel over to an unknown when selling my HB designs to potential buyers. Very scary. You should not ever in any kind of high speed seas and running ever not have your hand on the throttle and the wheel.
Now let’s all remember here that this is a 17’.10” Skiff hull and no one has seen it run yet. We are not talking about running inlets to go catch sailfish with charters aboard.
I love fiberglass as it allows you any shape that comes into your head. With skill you can build it in wood or core, and well some putty to help Fair your vision. Now I just draw up what I see in my head and a CNC router cuts it out to perfection way cheaper than building by hand.
Flat bottom boats are very stable, but as they get wider they have what’s callled great initial stability. That is it takes quite a bit to get them over to a certain point and then....uh oh.
Now with some flair it takes quite a bit more to get them over but then what happens is you get on deck leverage with the flair and it feels tippy. It’s all a compromise.
Don’t drive a race car stick shift if you don’t know how to shift down into a curve at high speed with cliffs below.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I was only speaking in broad generalities regarding why plumb bows are not more common. I know nothing about your hull's performance. I should have used the term "secondary stability" instead of "reserve buoyancy" regarding slab-sided hulls. I changed it.

Nate


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Many thanks to Chris, WhiteDog, etal for their responses---it has been very informative. Everything always seem to come back that there are trade-offs for every design feature one incorporates, and it is up to the owner to decide which is best for him/her.
I reckon my real question in the original post is for Chris: why wouldn't you put a plumb bow on the Slippery Dick? ( FWIW, I'm really looking forward to the plans, especially in ply ). Thanks in advance...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here is today’s pictures of the PIRANHA RASO 180 running. Raso is the Portuguese word for shallow.
The deck, console, tower were all thrown on the hull for the show. They are now working on all the plugs and molds as per my design.
I will be sailing off to the Bahamas in the morning so this is all I know as of today.
They put 10 gals gas in the tank. There is nothing else in the boat. The 115 is on a jack plate but I did not design the boat to need one. George the shop foreman and the owner are big boys. The deck must weigh a ton.
They said the prop was not right. Top rpm was 5000 and they were doing 45 mph.
They said she was easy to trim bow up or down. Did not need the tabs to get on plane. Was super stable at rest with their size walking about. 240 lbs 6’3”. 
All wash was aft of aft seat. You can see there is no water going up the sides.
I am supposed to get more pics at rest and videos by the morning before I up anchor.
So another Skiff hits the water to give us all something to talk about.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here are a couple more pictures from yesterday that I received of the Raso 180. I don’t know how to post videos here so I will on my Instagram site Nader my name.
I am happy with how she looks riding as it shows a very clean spray exit and lots of trim.
Have a great day


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Hard to upload while nderway on a sailboat with limited wyfi


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Hard to upload while nderway on a sailboat with limited wyfi


What kind of boat are you on?


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

I am with Piranha Boatworks. We have been working with Chris for almost a year now as we formulated our design criteria for our new skiff. He has been fantastic to work with and as all of you can attest, he has an immense amount of knowledge when it comes to hydrodynamics and hull design. 
We pulled the first hull from the mold about a month ago. Then we frantically pieced a deck together so we could bring the boat to the Miami show. Chris spent the full 5 day show at our booth. He met and spoke with with friends, followers of his writings and posts, and a litany of who's who in the boat building and fishing guide business. He explained the design to so many people that stopped by. That along with the great stories he told throughout our time together and it will go down as one of the highlights of my life.
We are very excited about the new skiff and were extremely pleased with the performance from yesterdays initial sea trials. We have begun working on a new deck mold and other parts for the the new Raso P180 skiff. We hope to be in full production by mid to late May. We will be providing updates to Chris for his analysis and posts for your consideration.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

reminds me of a jersey speed skiff


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Padre said:


> What kind of boat are you on?


Think he has a shoal draft sailboat he built, called the Hogfish iirc. Check out his blog, it's very cool, even more if you're into sailing. Can't remember for sure but I think found it by accident a couple years ago looking for articles on S&S boats & Herreshoff's (love those), before I fully realized it was his. 
https://hogfishdesign.wordpress.com


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just a whacko observation... I read a lot about "keeping your hands on the wheel and the throttle " in difficult seas. In the bass-boat world, that I also don't know too much about...they have something called a Hot-Foot throttle control. It seems to this old codger that, if you could control the speed with your foot i.e. Hot Foot, you could keep two hands on the wheel. Does that make any sense?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well my boat won't turn like that. Just say'en


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.microskiff.com/media/20150428_151453.926/


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Exactly! They were full and not as refined as what I am aiming for in at rest and slow speed use now.
> As for pole positions question. If looking for today’s needs for optimal performance with out the need for old school classic looks then to me as long a waterline is best for craft that people need to pole along.
> White water kayaks are not fun for long flat water paddleing. Great for rough water.
> For today’s needs of more stuff this is the direction I will be heading in design for clients that want function over looks.
> ...


Before I make a comment and it is deemed not respectful, keep in mind that I love Towee's... It does look like a Daddy Towee with a cap on it! I always wondered where Towee Owners that wanted "bigger" could go - maybe this is it!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.woodyboater.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Copper.jpg


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Just a whacko observation... I read a lot about "keeping your hands on the wheel and the throttle " in difficult seas. In the bass-boat world, that I also don't know too much about...they have something called a Hot-Foot throttle control. It seems to this old codger that, if you could control the speed with your foot i.e. Hot Foot, you could keep two hands on the wheel. Does that make any sense?


I ride in my buddy's Sterling bass boat all the time. He's got the hot foot and it's very necessary. 
At or near his top speed of 85mph, the boat will chine walk. Basically the boat will tip slightly left, right, left, right, etc... You need two hands to counter steer it. 
The boat corners like a Ferrari even running at speed


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> http://www.woodyboater.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Copper.jpg


Also Glen Simmons


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> My boat has a plumb bow like this.
> It does several things that the traditional bow does not.
> 
> 1. Bow steers like crazy when running downwind if there is a bigger than expected wave and you don't have time to get off the throttle/trim up. Always wear the kill switch. Chris' design probably runs better than mine, just saying what mine does.
> ...


Did I see a build thread on this a few years ago? If so, is there any deadrise and what are the widths on the bottom? Just curious as I am about to splash my build.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a sailboat hull to me , and I always thought sailboats like that looked skiffy. Interesting.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's one.










The style of the one yobata posted and this one built to what is known as a Hacker hull. Hacker designed this style back in the early 1900's. Still being produced today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hacker became the fastest boat by far. It was the first boat in the world to reach 50 mph back in 1916. 

He was buddies with Henry Ford in Detroit.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

richg99 said:


> Just a whacko observation... I read a lot about "keeping your hands on the wheel and the throttle " in difficult seas. In the bass-boat world, that I also don't know too much about...they have something called a Hot-Foot throttle control. It seems to this old codger that, if you could control the speed with your foot i.e. Hot Foot, you could keep two hands on the wheel. Does that make any sense?


I have a bass boat with a hot foot. Going 55-60 it's nice to have both hands on the wheel. Problem on a skiff is where to put it. Bass boats have a way different layout compared to a skiff.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

A hot foot on a micro?!

...and somewhere, Flip just felt a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> I reckon my question is this: given that we know the plumb bow adds buoyancy and presumably aids in tracking, and 99.9% of flats boats are fished from the bow and poled, why aren't all boats incorporating this design?....


Part of the answer to that question is in the origin of the Flats Skiff to start with and some of the early models that were copied. It isn't as though all seeing naval architects with the ability and tools to design a craft from scratch came up with the design that arrived on earth like the tablets and the ten commandments. More often, someone snapped a mold off some other boat and ran with it. Then did their best to conceal the "theft" (hulls couldn't be copyrighted back then).

I've been designing small boat for 40 years, and one comes across some stories and some discoveries. One day one will be noodling around with some ships curves and they will fall in place on a plan, and bingo, you know where that one came from.

The first boat I ever designed, I was mad about canoes, turned out to have the exact same desperate set of kludges and "found" lines as a famous design that was under commercial production. I later had a chance to talk to the designer of that boat, and he had gone through the same process I had used. Funny enough most boats in that period (circa 1980), and it is still true today, owed a lot to the "USCA boat" an iconic marathon canoe, that had influenced us. That boat evolved from a set of design goals that included the assumption that people would only want to own one canoe, so the marathon boat had better be designed so that it would double as a weekend camper for mom pop and the kids. That decision laid the groundwork for many a repetitive use injury.

So yeah, people only think older designs look right because of confirmation bias and what they are used to. And the older designs are often based on very little thought that still makes sense today.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Rod_Gentry said:


> Part of the answer to that question is in the origin of the Flats Skiff to start with and some of the early models that were copied. It isn't as though all seeing naval architects with the ability and tools to design a craft from scratch came up with the design that arrived on earth like the tablets and the ten commandments. More often, someone snapped a mold off some other boat and ran with it. Then did their best to conceal the "theft" (hulls couldn't be copyrighted back then).
> 
> I've been designing small boat for 40 years, and one comes across some stories and some discoveries. One day one will be noodling around with some ships curves and they will fall in place on a plan, and bingo, you know where that one came from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Today fin
Today finds me anchored on my sail boat in Bocas Del Toro Panama for the hurricane season. WiFi is good at this American owned bar. Good rock music.
There were early flats skiff designers of original Skiffs with Willy Roberts and Ray Bond being ones that riffed off a vee bottom ply design. Bob Hewes used existing hull shapes and added interiors to his Skiffs. Many others flowed suit.
I feel the great designers know all the past designs and designers by heart. They learn from the past and lots of the best designers of the past that have real good boats had real time on the water. It shows. 
Today you can look at what’s selling and just modify and run with it and do alright. 
I have 12’ of design books in my library and I have read them all for ideas and inspiration. I have been lucky to have lived aboard a boat since 1973 with a few months here and there ashore building my next boat. Sea time helps.
What everyone should look at a new to them concept is.... this could change things or... I will never hear of it again, and it cos me nothing. I sailed for years using a sextant. GPS has changed my life just like this iPad and the internet.
I still use paper charts and am pretty much old school in my offshore sailing but in my designs I like to look back to my past and everything that is present that makes common sense to me.
The past 10 months I have been designing 10 different skiff designs for different manufacturers and clients that are all totally different. They all wanted different things to get to the same objective. Catching fish well, efficient running, and hopefully getting there not to wet. It’s been fun. I wish them all the best. We all benefit when these skiffs come to market and light as I will see my vision and how it plays out just like you and all the others will.
Having a plumb bow in a vessel is nothing new. But if you look at how I designed it to flow with the rest of the hull you might understand my new version and vision of basically a vertical stem. It’s not so simple in reality.
I am proud of the fact that 95% of the boats I have built I have drawn up on paper and are built as an original design with the drawings and calculations to show for it. Thinking outside the box is a risk but to me well worth the possible outcome. Learn from the past, look at the present, build something original, see how she runs.
Thanks to all my clients I still get to sit down and draw out a new vision. Thank you all because it’s you all that runs this market.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to participate here Chris, there are very few who actually understand and are willing to discuss skiff design. 

The funny thing is, even with a 25-150 hp outboard hanging off the back, when we’re talking about poling characteristics we’re looking at a paddle craft. 

Rocker, waterline length, beam at waterline, transom width, primary and secondary stability, etc, all come into play. I know very little about powerboat hulls, but due to my extensive research of canoes, pirogues, etc, I can look at the specs on many hulls and tell how they will pole.


----------

